# ما هو السبب فى عدم جودة صنعة alloys



## نجلاء محمد فتحى (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أن من أهم ما ينقصنا فى العالم العربى فى الصناعة هى صناعة المسبوكات(alloys) ان ما يحوجنا الى أستراد المعدات من الخارج هى خامة هذة المعدات وجودتها وأن ما يجعلنى اندهش اننا ندرس تصنعها والنسب المختلفة لتصنعها (chemical composition) فما هو المانع من تصنيع وأنتاج ما نحتاج الية ومن المدهش أيضا رسائل الماجستر والدكتورة العديدة بل التى لا حصر لها فى هذا المجال ولكن لا تطبق عمليا بشكل أوسع ما الذى ينقصنا حتى لو صنعنا (alloys) فانها لاتكون بنفس جودة المستورد


----------



## مهندسسسس (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان ما ينقصنا هو الاتقان و الأمانة في العمل .....
و شكرا


----------

